# Η θερινή σύναξη των Λεξιλόγων ΙV: Παρασκευή 12/7/13 στο Mojo



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

Επειδή —άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου!— μας το ζητήσατε, λέμε να επαναλάβουμε και φέτος αυτό που ξεκίνησε με αγαθές προθέσεις (και αγαθά επιρρήματα, αλλ' ας μην το κάνουμε θέμα) και μετατράπηκε σε γλυκιά λεξάρτηση: τη θερινή σύναξη της Λεξιλογίας. Πέρυσι η σύναξη έγινε (δύο φορές, μάλιστα — σαν την Ανάσταση ένα πράμα) στο Mojo, αλλά προσωπικά είμαι ανοιχτός ν' ακούσω προτάσεις και γι' άλλα μέρη. Το μέρος δεν είναι τόσο το φλέγον θέμα μας, όσο —ως συνήθως— οι ημερομηνίες. Οπότε ξεκινήστε να ψηφίζετε και βλέπουμε για τα υπόλοιπα. Μπορείτε να ψηφίσετε όλες τις μέρες από τις προτεινόμενες που σας βολεύουν να έρθετε, όχι μόνον μία.

ΥΓ Αν κάποιος δεν ξέρει αν αξίζει τον κόπο ή όχι να έρθει, θυμίζω ότι τα λάιβ είναι πάντα πιο συγκλονιστικά — κι εδώ θα έχετε ένα λάιβ _φόρουμ_: Πράγματι, οι καβγάδες αχμμ οι διενέξεις γκουχ γκουχ οι ανταλλαγές επιχειρημάτων θα εκτυλίσσονται σε όλο τους το λεξιλογομεγαλείο μπροστά στα μάτια σας. Σκηνές που ούτε το Νάσιοναλ Τζεογκράφικ δεν έχει πιάσει στην κάμερα —όπως λ.χ. οι τιτάνιες μάχες Ζαζουλέοντος και Νικελόδοντος πάνω απ' τα πατατάκια— θα διαδραματίζονται σε επικινδυνότατη απόσταση αναπνοής από την κομμένη σας ανάσα με την οποία θα τις παρακολουθείτε.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Σκηνές που ούτε το Νάσιοναλ Τζεογκράφικ δεν έχει πιάσει στην κάμερα —όπως λ.χ. οι τιτάνιες μάχες Ζαζουλέοντος και Νικελόδοντος πάνω απ' τα πατατάκια— θα διαδραματίζονται σε επικινδυνότατη απόσταση αναπνοής από την κομμένη σας ανάσα με την οποία θα τις παρακολουθείτε.


Hey, Mister, leave my chips alone!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2013)

Λείπει η λεζάντα. Ποιος είναι ο Ζαζουλόγατος και ποιος ο Νικελόδοντας;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Λείπει η λεζάντα. Ποιος είναι ο Ζαζουλόγατος και ποιος ο Νικελόδοντας;


Ζαζουλόγατος είναι ετούτος: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7406. Στη σύναξη όμως (βλ. κ. ανωτέρω κείμενο) έρχεται ο Ζαζουλέων. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Λείπει η λεζάντα. Ποιος είναι ο Ζαζουλόγατος και ποιος ο Νικελόδοντας;


Κανείς από τους δύο. Όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, κανείς δεν πειράζει τα πατατάκια *μου* .


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως λέω να φέρω νουτέλα ντιπ για τα Ruffles.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2013)

Επειδή δεν βλέπω να έχει ρίξει ακόμα κανένας την ψήφο του, δηλώνω ότι εμένα με βολεύουν όλες αυτές οι ημερομηνίες και θα ρίξω την ψήφο μου στην πλειοψηφούσα επιλογή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2013)

Πολλές ψήφοι έχουν πέσει, πρέπει να πατήσεις πάνω στο View Poll Results. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πολλές ψήφοι έχουν πέσει, πρέπει να πατήσεις πάνω στο View Poll Results. :)


Ωχ, την πάτησα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 30, 2013)

Μια ψήφος στην Παρασκευή και 12, από τη μακρινή και εξωτική (λέμε τώρα) Γρανάδα. 
Την επόμενη φορά να μην βάλετε πότε μπορούμε, αλλά πότε ΔΕΝ μπορούμε 
(π.χ. εγώ δεν μπορώ Σάββατο 13, και τις άλλες δύο ημερομηνίες είναι αρκετά αμφίβολο αν θα μπορώ).


----------



## VickyN (Jun 30, 2013)

Κι εμένα με βολεύουν όλες οι ημερομηνίες, οπότε ψήφισα την πιο κοντινή. (Δεν κρατιέμαι!)


----------



## sarant (Jun 30, 2013)

Oι δυο τελευταίες δεν με βολεύουν σίγουρα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορώ και στις δυο πρώτες, οπότε δεν ψήφισα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2013)

Θα ήθελα να ξαναδώ τον Λεξιλογιακό κόσμο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορώ κάποια από τις συγκεκριμένες ημερομηνίες. Ψήφισα την τελευταία από τις τέσσερις, που είναι η πιο πιθανή, αλλά δεν την βλέπω να έχει ιδιαίτερες ελπίδες.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2013)

Μπορεί να το κάνουμε νταμπλ, όπως και πέρυσι :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2013)

Το ήξερα ότι θα ανησυχούσες μ' αυτήν μου την δήλωση.:twit:


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 30, 2013)

Για μένα παίζουν οι δύο τελευταίες ημερομηνίες (ψήφισα την Παρασκευή 26.7, αλλά και το Σάββατο 27.7 είναι μια χαρά για μένα), δεδομένου ότι θα βρίσκομαι στην Ελλάδα από 20.7. Διαπιστώνω, όμως, ότι η πρώτη ημερομηνία σαρώνει...


----------



## panadeli (Jul 1, 2013)

Κι εγώ η μόνη ημερομηνία που (ίσως να) μπορώ είναι η τελευταία. Παίζει το ριπλέι;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2013)

Μάλλον θα παίξει το ριπλέι, γι' αυτό κι έβαλα επαρκή διαχωρισμό μεταξύ των ημερομηνιών. ;)

Για το μέρος έχουμε προτάσεις ή θα πάμε σαν τα χέλια πάλι στο Mojo όπως κάθε χρόνο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι το Mojo έχει αποδειχθεί ικανοποιητικό και δεν έχουμε λόγο να το αλλάξουμε.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 2, 2013)

MOJO - MOJO (φωνάζει ρυθμικά η κουφαλίτσα που μένει δύο δρόμους παραπάνω).


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> MOJO - MOJO (φωνάζει ρυθμικά η κουφαλίτσα που μένει δύο δρόμους παραπάνω).



Μη μου πεις! :woot: Γειτονόπουλα θα βγούμε στο τέλος; 25 χρόνια έμενα λίγο παραπάνω, κάτι παραπάνω από δυο δρόμους παραπάνω, αλλά ακριβώς δυο δρόμους παραπάνω (Σεβαστείας, στη γωνία με την Αραχωσίας) ήταν το σπίτι κολλητού και στέκι μας. Αν μου πεις πως σύχναζες και στο Χυμοτόπιο, θα το ξυρίσω! :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

Εναλλακτικά, και για χάρη του Ζαζουλέως, θα μπορούσαμε να το κάνουμε εδώ::twit:


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 2, 2013)

daeman said:


> Μη μου πεις! :woot: Γειτονόπουλα θα βγούμε στο τέλος; 25 χρόνια έμενα λίγο παραπάνω, κάτι παραπάνω από δυο δρόμους παραπάνω, αλλά ακριβώς δυο δρόμους παραπάνω (Σεβαστείας, στη γωνία με την Αραχωσίας) ήταν το σπίτι κολλητού και στέκι μας. Αν μου πεις πως σύχναζες και στο Χυμοτόπιο, θα το ξυρίσω! :laugh:



Γκουχ, γκουχ... σε αυτή τη γειτονιά μετακόμισα εδώ και δύο χρόνια, οπότε ξέρω τα βασικά. Μαθαίνω όμως. Οπότε γλιτώνεις το ξύρισμα. (Πελοποννήσου είμαι, σχεδόν δίπλα από εκεί που ήταν παλιά το Φλερύ - ναι, αν και μη γηγενής, το Φλερύ το ήξερα και είχα έρθει)


----------



## Themis (Jul 3, 2013)

Παρά την απύθμενη αβεβαιότητα που με περιβάλλει, οι δύο πρώτες ημερομηνίες είναι πολύ πιθανό να με βολεύουν. Ψήφισα την πρώτη και, αν είχα προσέξει ότι είναι multiple choice poll , θα είχα ψηφίσει και τη δεύτερη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2013)

Για να μην τα πολυλογούμε, η σύναξη θα γίνει την Παρασκευή 12 Ιουλίου στο Mojo. Μη σπεύσετε να δηλώσετε από τώρα συμμετοχή: θα τα τακτοποιήσουμε όλα την Τετάρτη και την Πέμπτη της επόμενης εβδομάδας, να κλείσουμε και τα σωστά ανάκλιντρα, να κάνουμε και φρέσκες προμήθειες πατατάκια. 

Να είμαστε καλά, να κάνουμε αιματηρές οικονομίες, για να ξαναβρεθούμε και στο τέλος του μήνα. Αρκεί να μη σκάει ο τζίτζικας (γιατί εγώ σκάω πιο εύκολα).


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> Να είμαστε καλά, να κάνουμε αιματηρές οικονομίες, για να ξαναβρεθούμε και στο τέλος του μήνα. Αρκεί να μη σκάει ο τζίτζικας (γιατί εγώ σκάω πιο εύκολα).



Οι αιματηρές οικονομίες θα είναι για την αγορά των σκλάβων με τις τεράστιες βεντάλιες, υποθέτω.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 4, 2013)

Να περάσετε πολύ πολύ όμορφα.
Τελικά δεν θα μπορέσω σε καμία ημερομηνία, δυστυχώς. 

Εκτός αν το ριπλέι γίνει μετά τις 27 Αυγούστου, ε; ε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Εκτός αν το ριπλέι γίνει μετά τις 27 Αυγούστου, ε; ε;


Μετά το τέλος του Αυγούστου, σου στήνουμε και συναυλία αν χρειαστεί.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2013)

Ή μπορούμε να πιάνουμε στασίδι κάθε Παρασκευή στο Mojo, μέχρι να μπορέσουν να έρθουν όλοι. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2013)

...
Saturday Friday Night - Ozomatli






- Dip to the dive, socialize, get ready for the Saturday Friday night.
- What you sayin', bro?


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ή μπορούμε να πιάνουμε στασίδι κάθε Παρασκευή στο Mojo, μέχρι να μπορέσουν να έρθουν όλοι. :)


Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα, μια χαρά είναι στο Mojo. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2013)

...
Shout - The Isley Brothers







Otis Day & The Knights


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2013)

...
Shout and Shimmy - James Brown







The Who


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 10, 2013)

Δηλαδή, θέλετε να πείτε ότι την Παρασκευή θα χορεύουμε και θα τραγουδάμε, ή απλώς βάλατε τα γιουτιούμπια για να βγάλετε την υποχρέωση και να παραμείνωμεν όλοι παλουκωμένοι στα στασίδια με τα μοχίτα ανά χείρας;


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Δηλαδή, θέλετε να πείτε ότι την Παρασκευή θα χορεύουμε και θα τραγουδάμε, ή απλώς βάλατε τα γιουτιούμπια για να βγάλετε την υποχρέωση και να παραμείνωμεν όλοι παλουκωμένοι στα στασίδια με τα μοχίτα ανά χείρας;


Do what you like  - Blind Faith






Do right, use your head
Everybody must be fed
Get together, break your bread
Yes, together, that's what I said
Do what you like


Ginger Baker's Air Force








Doowutchyalike :up: - Digital Underground


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 10, 2013)

Καλά να περάσετε :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2013)

Ευχαριστούμε για τις ευχές. Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε: Την Παρασκευή κάπου στις 9 θα αρχίσουμε να πηγαίνουμε εκεί. Έχουμε κλείσει τους δύο καναπέδες που είναι απέναντι από το μπαρ. Χωράνε κάπου 14 άτομα. Είναι και τα ορθάδικα. (Στη φωτογραφία εδώ, δεξιά.) Αν μέχρι αύριο αργά μαζευτούμε πάνω από 14 άτομα, να πάρω να κλείσουμε και κανένα ορθάδικο. Φέρτε μαζί σας και κανένα πατατάκι (ο Ζάζουλας μόνος του θέλει πέντε σακούλες). Να θυμάστε ότι θα πληρώνετε το ποτό σας άμα τη παραδόσει, να μην μπλεχτούμε με τα βερεσέδια.

Αλλά πάνω απ' όλα, μέχρι αύριο το βράδυ 
.
*πείτε μας αν θα μας κάνετε ευτυχισμένους με την παρουσία σας! *



Mojo Club
Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου 36, Ιλίσια

(Ναι, εγώ θα είμαι εκεί...)


----------



## VickyN (Jul 10, 2013)

Εδώ το λέμε; 
Εγώ πάντως θα έρθω!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2013)

Ε, κι εγώ!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 10, 2013)

Κι ο Ζάζουλας θα είναι εκεί· άγνωστο αν θα τα καταφέρει να παραστεί ο Ζαζουλόγατος.


----------



## Themis (Jul 10, 2013)

Θα έρθω κι εγώ, για να κάνω meow control στον Ζάζουλα.


----------



## Tonia (Jul 10, 2013)

Κρατήστε μια θεσούλα και για μένα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2013)

Θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί με πολλά πατατάκια.


----------



## Costas (Jul 11, 2013)

Κι εγώ επίσης.


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2013)

...
Mojo Records presents 
the Cherry Poppin Daddies
in Zoot Suit Riot


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2013)

...
Put A Lid On It - Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2013)

...
Go Daddy-O - Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2013)

...
Hey Pachuco - Royal Crown Revue


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2013)

...
Rock This Town - Stray Cats


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2013)

...
C'mon Everybody - Sex Pistols


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 11, 2013)

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω. Καλά να περάσετε!


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 11, 2013)

Count me in (μάλλον μαζί με Χρυσου)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 11, 2013)

Καλέ, λείπει ο Μάρτης απ' τη Σαρακοστή;
Άλλωστε ποιος θα παρακολουθεί την Ξανθοπούλου να μιλάει με τη Γιαδικιάρογλου, κορίτσια; αν ο Θέμης κάνει σωστό meοw control στον ζαζουλόγατο; Ζάζουλα; Ε; αυτό είναι δική μου αρμοδιότης!


----------



## diceman (Jul 11, 2013)

Τζάμπα πατατάκια; Θα έρθω!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 11, 2013)

ΩΧΧΧΧΧ! Πλάκωσε ο πατατακοφάγος! Παιδιά, κρατήστε καμιά καβάτζα κάτω από κάνα κάθισμα, γιατί δεν θα μείνει ούτε ψίχουλο!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2013)

Και δε μου λέτε, τι ώρα να είμαστε εκεί;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2013)

Ο Nickel πιο πάνω είπε κατά τις 9. Εγώ θα είμαι λίγο νωρίτερα, πάντως.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2013)

Κι εγώ λίγο αργότερα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 11, 2013)

Είναι μια μέρα δύσκολη, αλλά ελπίζω νάρθω.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2013)

sarant said:


> Είναι μια μέρα δύσκολη, αλλά ελπίζω νάρθω.


Το βλέπεις κι εσύ ότι αυτό το δίστιχο είναι ταμάμ για να μελοποιηθεί, ε;


----------



## Themis (Jul 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Άλλωστε ποιος θα παρακολουθεί την Ξανθοπούλου να μιλάει με τη Γιαδικιάρογλου, κορίτσια; αν ο Θέμης κάνει σωστό meοw control στον ζαζουλόγατο; Ζάζουλα; Ε; αυτό είναι δική μου αρμοδιότης!


Το pattern της βελόνας του μιαουλομετρητή (μη ρωτάτε εμένα πώς μεταφράζεται το pattern· ρωτήστε τη Λεξιλογία) ήταν ανεξιχνίαστα γριφώδες, κάτι σαν διαπλοκή ελαφρού λόξυγκα και σύντομων βουδιστικών διαλογισμών, απολύτως ανεπίδεκτο επιστημονικών πορισμάτων. Το βλέμμα του Θέμη αναζήτησε χαμοσερνάμενο τα μάτια της Μπέρνης, μα δεν είδε άλλο από ένα αντικαθρέφτισμα της απορίας του. «Καλά, πέρνα», είπε βαρύθυμα στον Ζάζουλα.

Η βραδιά στο Μόχο τους έκανε κάπως να ξεχαστούν, αλλά η ανέμελη αναφορά του Ζάζουλα στην εξόφθαλμη ανάγκη να πάρει λίγο αέρα στο ύπαιθρο πριν πάει για ύπνο έστειλε τη γαλιδεΐ νη στο ταβάνι. Καλή η εξοχή για τους φυσιολάτρες, καλή και για όσους δεν θα ήθελαν να υποπέσουν στην αντίληψη κάποιας μις Μαρπλ που κόβει κίνηση πλέκοντας πουλόβερ. Μετά τα καληνυχτίσματα, δεν χρειάστηκε η παραμικρή συνεννόηση για να μπούνε η Μπέρνη και ο Θέμης στο αυτοκίνητό τους με τα μάτια καρφωμένα στο ζαζουλόχημα. Όσο κράτησε η παρακολούθηση, η ατμόσφαιρα ήταν τόσο φορτισμένη που δεν χρειαζόσουν αναπτήρα για να ανάψεις τσιγάρο. Με ανάσα ολοένα πιο κομμένη, με μάτια ολοένα πιο γουρλωμένα, ακολούθησαν τον Ζάζουλα ποδαράτο στον Υμηττό, τον είδαν να ανοίγει έναν λάκκο, να ρίχνει κάτι μέσα και να τον ξανακλείνει, περίμεναν να φύγει για να τρέξουν να σκάψουν με δάχτυλα τρεμάμενα και χωρίς να δίνουν την παραμικρή σημασία στις γρατζουνιές...

«Κακούργεεεεεε!» σπάραξε η Μπέρνη και λιποθύμησε, όταν η νεκροψία του θαμμένου στικακιού εντόπισε στα σπλάχνα του το zazoulogatos.gif.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2013)

ΚΛΑΙΩ!!!


----------



## bernardina (Jul 11, 2013)

Α, ρε Θέμη...:lol::clap:

Εδώ και τώρα, ενώπιον μαρτύρων και έχουσα απόλυτη επίγνωση των συνεπειών του νόμου, σου ζητώ επισήμως να συγγράψωμεν από κοινού, ομού και ταυτοχρόνως το μέγα έπος, το μέγα νουάρ, το μέγα αριστούργημα μιαουιστηρίου μυθιστηρίου μυθισαμι κι ηβάρκα γέρνιει μυστηρίου με τίτλο: _Ποιος Σκότωσε τον Γάτο στο Τζιφάκι;_ που θα σβήσει μια για πάντα από το χάρτη όλα τα -πφ-σιγά-το-πράμα μυθιστορήματα αυτού του τύπου: Τρέμε Αγκάθα, τρέμε Χάμετ, τρέμε Κέιν, Eat your hearts out Τσάντλερ, Έλροϊ και Νόλαν, άντ' από ΄δώ, ρε Κινγκ! Στη μπάντα, στη μπάντα, έρχεται ο/η/το Θέρνη Μπέμις!


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2013)

Πού να πλακώσει και ο daeman... (Ή μεγαλύτερες ζέστες)

Παρέμπ, όχι όταν χαλαρώνουμε να ξεχνάμε τα κόμματα και να γεμίζουμε τους τίτλους με κεφαλαία! Εδώ μαζευόμαστε για να ξεχνάμε τις παλιές κακές συνήθειες.


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2013)

Themis said:


> Το pattern της βελόνας του μιαουλομετρητή (μη ρωτάτε εμένα πώς μεταφράζεται το pattern· ρωτήστε τη Λεξιλογία) ήταν ανεξιχνίαστα γριφώδες, κάτι σαν διαπλοκή ελαφρού λόξυγκα και σύντομων βουδιστικών διαλογισμών, απολύτως ανεπίδεκτο επιστημονικών πορισμάτων. Το βλέμμα του Θέμη αναζήτησε χαμοσερνάμενο τα μάτια της Μπέρνης, μα δεν είδε άλλο από ένα αντικαθρέφτισμα της απορίας του. «Καλά, πέρνα», είπε βαρύθυμα στον Ζάζουλα.
> 
> Η βραδιά στο Μόχο τους έκανε κάπως να ξεχαστούν, αλλά η ανέμελη αναφορά του Ζάζουλα στην εξόφθαλμη ανάγκη να πάρει λίγο αέρα στο ύπαιθρο πριν πάει για ύπνο έστειλε τη γαλιδεΐ νη στο ταβάνι. Καλή η εξοχή για τους φυσιολάτρες, καλή και για όσους δεν θα ήθελαν να υποπέσουν στην αντίληψη κάποιας μις Μαρπλ που κόβει κίνηση πλέκοντας πουλόβερ. Μετά τα καληνυχτίσματα, δεν χρειάστηκε η παραμικρή συνεννόηση για να μπούνε η Μπέρνη και ο Θέμης στο αυτοκίνητό τους με τα μάτια καρφωμένα στο ζαζουλόχημα. Όσο κράτησε η παρακολούθηση, η ατμόσφαιρα ήταν τόσο φορτισμένη που δεν χρειαζόσουν αναπτήρα για να ανάψεις τσιγάρο. Με ανάσα ολοένα πιο κομμένη, με μάτια ολοένα πιο γουρλωμένα, ακολούθησαν τον Ζάζουλα ποδαράτο στον Υμηττό, τον είδαν να ανοίγει έναν λάκκο, να ρίχνει κάτι μέσα και να τον ξανακλείνει, περίμεναν να φύγει για να τρέξουν να σκάψουν με δάχτυλα τρεμάμενα και χωρίς να δίνουν την παραμικρή σημασία στις γρατζουνιές...



After Party - Ozomatli





I wonder if we'll ever find a party that lasts all night
There's a vibe in the city I've never felt before in my life
Let's all rush and flow, make a big time aftershow party
If we're gonna get it right, got to hold each other tight tonight

And the people of the world say
Oye Baby 
Oye Mami 
Donde esta la after party?

You offered a ride, a pleasant surprise
Your whip was on point but it couldn't outshine your eyes
Now I really know why we had to rush the flow, darling
No, we gotta get it right, got to watch each other tight tonight

To feel this gotta use your soul
And it just ain't a party with no Lexi-highs and lows
Jump back, make you sweat your clothes 
And I bet you didn't know the whole band got flows

Little lady, go on and do your dance
Homeboys stand up and shout
That's what I'm talkin' bout
Everybody go on and tell a friend
_That band went and did it again_



Themis said:


> «Κακούργεεεεεε!» σπάραξε η Μπέρνη και λιποθύμησε, όταν η νεκροψία του θαμμένου στικακιού εντόπισε στα σπλάχνα του το zazoulogatos.gif.



Cumbia de los Muertos






Aqui no existe la tristeza
Solo existe la alegria
Es el baile de los queridos
De los queridos del pasado
Mira como baila la imagen del Zazgato
Bailando con avataras de Earion del pasado
Sus espiritus se juntan bailando
Lleno de alegria y gozando

Cumbia, cumbia

Sierta gente solo puede ver
Espiritus bailando entre la gente
Si pueden verlos bailando mis hermanos
Seran bendicidos entre los cielos
Mira como baila la imagen del Zazgato
Bailando con avataras de Bernie del pasado
Sus espiritus se juntan bailando
Lleno de alegria y gozando


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2013)

daeman said:


> Cumbia, cumbia


Τα βρήκαμε τα κουμπιά τους.


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πού να πλακώσει και ο daeman... (Ή μεγαλύτερες ζέστες)



Ladies and gentlemen, we're always so happy to come back to Mojo, it's always a treat.
We have so many friends out here. Here's another new one for you all...

Burn It - Ozomatli








nickel said:


> Παρέμπ, όχι όταν χαλαρώνουμε να ξεχνάμε τα κόμματα και να γεμίζουμε τους τίτλους με κεφαλαία! Εδώ μαζευόμαστε για να ξεχνάμε τις παλιές κακές συνήθειες.



Burning down the house (_Stop Making Sense_) - Talking Heads






Who got a match? :devil:

Watch out*,* you might get what you're after
Hold tight*,* wait till the party's over

Some things sure can sweep me off my feet
Time for jumpin' overboard
Fightin' fire with fire


----------



## Earion (Jul 11, 2013)

Aqui no existe la tristeza
Solo existe la alegria

ή (πώς το λέγαμε έναν καιρό;) *Δε θέλουμε θλιμμένους στη γιορτή μας*


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2013)

@Earion:


----------



## cougr (Jul 12, 2013)

Εύχομαι καλή διασκέδαση σε όλα τα μέλη (και μη) που θα παρευρεθούν απόψε στη σύναξη!:)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2013)

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να κανονίσουμε και την αντίστοιχη σύναξη στη Μελβούρνη, cougr! :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2013)

Εγώ, έτσι κι αλλιώς, στο τέλος της αποψινής μάζωξης θα είμαι down under (as in "under the table").


----------



## Palavra (Jul 12, 2013)

Ζάζουλα, πώς τα είπαμε αυτά τα στρογγυλά πατατακοειδή που κανείς δεν μπορεί να φάει μόνο ένα, κυρίως αν είναι δικό μου;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ζάζουλα, πώς τα είπαμε αυτά τα στρογγυλά πατατακοειδή που κανείς δεν μπορεί να φάει μόνο ένα, κυρίως αν είναι δικό μου;


Παίρνω την πεντάρα, σε μια τέτοια ερώτηση!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 12, 2013)

Πρόσεξε καλά, γιατί θα σου πάρω τα πατατάκια! :angry:


----------



## sarant (Jul 12, 2013)

Tελικά θα έρθω, αλλά αργά, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση στις 10μιση. Όχι ότι έχασε η Βενετιά πατατάκι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2013)

Ας ελπίσουμε, sarant, ότι το δεκάμιση δεν θα θεωρηθεί αργά, γιατί ούτε και μένα με βλέπω πριν απ' τις δέκα με τπτ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2013)

Να φροντίσετε τότε να έχετε τα πατατάκια σας μαζί...


----------



## crystal (Jul 12, 2013)

Κι εγώ θα καταφέρω να έρθω τις μεγάλες ώρες - ελπίζω να είστε ακόμα εκεί (είπε ξέροντας ότι ο κακός χαμός γίνεται τις μεγάλες ώρες).


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2013)

Ένα ορθάδικο θα πρέπει μάλλον να το πιάσουμε από την αρχή. Ή να κάτσουμε πολλοί μαζί (που σημαίνει ότι δεν θα φάμε πατάτες). :)

Ορβούρ!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 12, 2013)

Live report: μόλις πέτυχα τον Νίκελ στο περίπτερο της πλατείας του Άλεξ να αγοράζει πατατάκια. Εγώ, όμως, πήγα σπίτι για ξάπλα. Μετά τις 10 τα σπουδαία.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 13, 2013)

Μακάριοι οι μότζoντες, ότι αυτοί παραγγέλλουσι τα μοχίτα... :-(


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh what a night! 

Κι ας μου έμειναν μια ντουζίνα σακούλες με πατατάκια.


----------



## sarant (Jul 13, 2013)

Πολύ ωραία πέρασα, παρόλο που ήρθα αργά και έφυγα νωρίς!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 13, 2013)

Ήταν πολύ ωραία, πράγματι (και υπόσχομαι ότι δεν θα ξαναπώ τη λέξη «πατατάκι»  Είστε όλοι φοβεροί!)

Edit: Να ευχαριστήσω και την Αόρατη Μελάνη για το μάθημα χορού, ελπίζω να το επαναλάβουμε (θα προτείνω η επόμενη σύναξη να είναι πάρτι χεχε).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 13, 2013)

Δεν το περίμενα να πω ποτέ μου τέτοιο πράγμα, αλλά δεν θέλω να ξαναδώ πατατάκι στη ζωή μου. :cheek:

Η πρόταση του Θέμη: Να τα βάλουμε κάπου να τοκίζονται.

Η δική μου πρόταση: Στην επόμενη συνάντηση, μέγας χορηγός Τσακίρης (Lays, Ruffles, μην τσακωθούμε τώρα).

Α, και κοιτάξτε να μάθετε χορό, που μου καθήσατε όλοι σαν αγάλματα και μιλούσατε για τέχνη και πολιτική, καλοκαιριάτικα.

ΕΔΙΤ: Όχι απλώς πάρτυ, beach party. Όλη η αλήθεια να φαίνεται!


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Μα τι βάζουν μέσα στις καϊπιρίνιες;



Ριπόρτο μετά τον τρίτο καφέ.



> που μου καθίσατε όλοι σαν αγάλματα και μιλούσατε για τέχνη και πολιτική, καλοκαιριάτικα.


Να ακριβολογούμε, σας παρακαλώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 13, 2013)

Είναι αλήθεια, ορισμένοι* έχουν το χάρισμα να μιλούν για τέχνη και πολιτική ενώ ταυτοχρόνως ξεβιδώνονται και ρουφάνε καϊπιρίνιες! 

*Όπερ μεθερμηνευόμενο σημαίνει οι παρόντες, συν ένας πιτσιρικάς με χαβανέζικο πουκάμισο, ποιος ήταν να δεις ποιος ήταν;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Μα τι βάζουν μέσα στις καϊπιρίνιες;



Οκέι, ξύπνησα με πεντακάθαρο κεφάλι, άρα οι μαργαρίτες ήταν καθαρές.
Αλλά το στόμα παπούτσι! Λες και μου είχαν περάσει τη γλώσσα με γυαλόχαρτο. Τι βάζουν μες στα πατατάκια, ωρέ;
Ή μάλλον, πόσα πατατάκια βάλαμε μέσα μας; 
Όου, γκοντ, ήδη ψάχνω στο ιντερνέτ για κλινικές αποπατατακοτοξίνωσης.

Κατά τα άλλα, ας μου επιτραπεί να διαπιστώσω κι εγώ ότι για να χορέψεις πρέπει να φοράς και το ανάλογο ένδυμα (ή να έχεις κατεβάσει καϊπιρίνιες).


----------



## bernardina (Jul 13, 2013)

Φτου γμτ. Το 'ξερα πως δεν έπρεπε να πάρω ξενερομαργαρίτες... :bored:


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2013)

Palavra said:


> ... θα προτείνω η επόμενη σύναξη να είναι πάρτι χεχε



Εχμ, μια απορία: τι είναι το «πάρτι χεχε»;  Γιατί ορισμένα πάρτι μ' έχει προειδοποιήσει η μαμάμ να τ' αποφεύγω. 
Εκτός αν είναι πάρτι μαμάμ (ή μιαμ μιαμ), οπότε μέσα κι εγώ στο χεχε! Όπου γάμος και χαρά... :laugh:



AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> Α, και κοιτάξτε να μάθετε χορό, που μου καθήσατε όλοι σαν αγάλματα και μιλούσατε για τέχνη και πολιτική, καλοκαιριάτικα.



Γιατί, θέλει εκμάθηση ο χορός; :woot: Αλήθεια; Για δε ρε κάτι πράματα που μαθαίνει κανείς στη Λεξιλογία. Just move it!
Σοβαρά τώρα, πραγματικό χορό καλοκαιριάτικα, μόνο σε γιαλοπάρτι που βουτάς μετά απ' το ζόρι και δροσίζεσαι.
Πολιτική συζήτηση, μουά;  Για τέχνη, μάλιστα, the noblest art of having fun.



AoratiMelani said:


> ΕΔΙΤ: Όχι απλώς πάρτυ, beach party. Όλη η αλήθεια να φαίνεται!


Everything that needs to be said has already been said, in detail. Γιαλοπάρτι λοιπόν! :up:

Κάτω στο γιαλό 
Λεξιλόγοι σωρό
Σπίτι να πάω 
δεν τολμώ
Άμα με δει
η μαμά μου θα πει 
«Έχεις δει ποτέ σε πάρτι
φουλ ασκήσεις επί χάρτη;
Έχεις δει πατατοπάρτι
να σημειώνεται στο χάρτη; 
Έχεις δει ποτέ ΤΟ πάρτι
που άλλα σβήνει απ' το χάρτη;»



Palavra said:


> Ήταν πολύ ωραία, πράγματι. Είστε όλοι φοβεροί!


 *+1 χ 10^ν (ν —> + ∞)*


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2013)

Εγώ με δύο βότκες ανανά και δύο κερασμένα σφηνάκια την άλλη μέρα είχα βαρύ κεφάλι. Πάντως αν δεν είχα αυγινό ξύπνημα θα είχα κάτσει κι άλλο.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2013)

Costas said:


> Εγώ με δύο βότκες ανανά και δύο κερασμένα σφηνάκια την άλλη μέρα είχα βαρύ κεφάλι. Πάντως αν δεν είχα αυγινό ξύπνημα θα είχα κάτσει κι άλλο.



Ooh! My Head - Ritchie Valens





Well, hey-now-now, baby
Let's just go all night long
Well, on-on-on-on, darlin'
I just want you to go on more
There won't be no Tutti Frutti
No lollipop 
Come on, baby, just rock-rock-rock


Η θεραπεία: Boogie with Stu a savory, rich stew :up:






Ενώ το τριπλαποσταγμένο Tullamore Dew ήταν καθαρότατο και καθόλου βαρύ. 
Μόνο πολύ κι εγώ ξέμαθος πια, μόνο μέχρι τις τεσσερισήμισι το πρωί άντεξα. mg:


----------



## Tonia (Jul 17, 2013)

Να σχολιάσω κι εγώ ότι η παρέα σας στη live έκδοση δίνει την ίδια πολύ θετική εικόνα που συναντά κανείς ως νέος συμμετέχων στο φόρουμ. Και πέρασα πολύ όμορφα!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 17, 2013)

Costas said:


> Εγώ με δύο βότκες ανανά και δύο κερασμένα σφηνάκια την άλλη μέρα είχα βαρύ κεφάλι. Πάντως αν δεν είχα αυγινό ξύπνημα θα είχα κάτσει κι άλλο.



Μα ανανά;! Ανανά;;;!


----------



## bernardina (Jul 17, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Μα ανανά;! Ανανά;;;!


Εεμμ. 
Δεν του είπε κανείς ότι ο ανανάς βαράει κατακούτελα;


----------



## Costas (Jul 17, 2013)

Ε ναι, λάθος μου. Την επόμενη φορά θα συνδυάσω τον ανανά με καμπάρι, να 'ναι πιο ελαφρός


----------



## bernardina (Jul 17, 2013)

Καλέ, κόψ' τον τελείως, να δεις τότε πώς θα μπορείς να κατεβάζεις χωρίς πρόβλημα τα ποτηράκια σου. Τζάμι το κεφάλι την άλλη μέρα! ;) :cheek:
Ακούς εκεί, χυμό! Και ανανά κιόλας. Τσκ, τσκ, τσκ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 17, 2013)

daeman said:


> Σοβαρά τώρα, πραγματικό χορό καλοκαιριάτικα, μόνο σε γιαλοπάρτι που βουτάς μετά απ' το ζόρι και δροσίζεσαι. [...] Γιαλοπάρτι λοιπόν!


Τώρα μιλάς σωστά! 



Tonia said:


> Να σχολιάσω κι εγώ ότι η παρέα σας στη live έκδοση δίνει την ίδια πολύ θετική εικόνα που συναντά κανείς ως νέος συμμετέχων στο φόρουμ. Και πέρασα πολύ όμορφα!


Καλέ, πού ήσουν εσύ και δεν σε είδα; Ή σε είδα και δεν το θυμάμαι; Το ήξερα ότι δεν έπρεπε να ανακατέψω τον ανανά με πατατάκια...


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ε ναι, λάθος μου. Την επόμενη φορά θα συνδυάσω τον ανανά με καμπάρι, να 'ναι πιο ελαφρός


Πφ! Ο συνδιασμός είναι βότκα με νεσκουίκ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 17, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τώρα μιλάς σωστά! Καλέ, πού ήσουν εσύ και δεν σε είδα; Ή σε είδα και δεν το θυμάμαι; Το ήξερα ότι δεν έπρεπε να ανακατέψω τον ανανά με πατατάκια...



Φαίνεται πως τα πατατάκια έφαγαν κάτι που τα πείραξε...


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2013)

*Σε ισχύ από την 1η Αυγούστου
Τη μείωση του ΦΠΑ στην εστίαση στο 13% ανακοίνωσε ο πρωθυπουργός*
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231257847

Πάνω που έλεγα να συζητήσουμε για την επόμενη σύναξη, για τέλος του Ιουλίου, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως το σωστό θα είναι πρώτη εβδομάδα του Αυγούστου, να δώσουμε και μια ενθάρρυνση στη μείωση του ΦΠΑ. (Επηρεάζει η μείωση τις τιμές των ποτών; Του ανανά; Των πατατακίων;)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 17, 2013)

Για τα ποτά δεν το νομίζω... πατατάκια κι ανανάς μπορεί και να εμπίπτουν στο πεδίο εφαρμογής του μέτρου. ;)

[περιμένουμε τη δεύτερη ημερομηνία κάποιοι]


----------



## Tonia (Jul 17, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Καλέ, πού ήσουν εσύ και δεν σε είδα; Ή σε είδα και δεν το θυμάμαι; Το ήξερα ότι δεν έπρεπε να ανακατέψω τον ανανά με πατατάκια...



Ουφ, περνάω απαρατήρητη πλέον....Κάπου κάποιος μας σύστησε, μέχρι εκεί το θυμάμαι. Αλλά τίποτε άλλο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2013)

Κυρία, κυρία, η Βίκυ έφταιγε! :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> [περιμένουμε τη δεύτερη ημερομηνία κάποιοι]



Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ανεπίσημα ότι η *Παρασκευή 26 Ιουλίου* είναι μια καλή ημερομηνία. Θα ήμασταν διατεθειμένοι να ακούσουμε και προτάσεις για άλλα μέρη, αρκεί να έχουν το τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα του Mojo: μουσική τόσο χαμηλά ώστε να μπορούν να συζητούν οι θαμώνες. Το «παρεμπιπτόντως» να είναι ο χορός, όχι η πάρλα — κι ας διαφωνεί η Μελάνη.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ανεπίσημα ότι η *Παρασκευή 26 Ιουλίου* είναι μια καλή ημερομηνία. Θα ήμασταν διατεθειμένοι να ακούσουμε και προτάσεις για άλλα μέρη, αρκεί να έχουν το τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα του Mojo: μουσική τόσο χαμηλά ώστε να μπορούν να συζητούν οι θαμώνες. Το «παρεμπιπτόντως» να είναι ο χορός, όχι η πάρλα — κι ας διαφωνεί η Μελάνη.



Για μένα η ημερομηνία αυτή είναι ιδανική. Δεν είμαι, όμως, ο μόνος ενδιαφερόμενος ;) (loin s'en faut), οπότε αναμένουμε να δηλώσουν την προτίμησή τους και οι υπόλοιποι. Και, ναι, το Mojo μου φαίνεται εξαιρετική λύση από πολλές απόψεις.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2013)

Εγώ 26 Ιουλίου θα ψήνομαι στον κάυσωνα του Λονδίνου (μη γελάτε ρε, δεν είναι ανέκδοτο) και θα εργάζομαι σκληρά, κι έτσι δεν έχω άποψη.


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> *Σε ισχύ από την 1η Αυγούστου
> Τη μείωση του ΦΠΑ στην εστίαση στο 13% ανακοίνωσε ο πρωθυπουργός*
> http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231257847
> 
> Πάνω που έλεγα να συζητήσουμε για την επόμενη σύναξη, για τέλος του Ιουλίου, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως το σωστό θα είναι πρώτη εβδομάδα του Αυγούστου, να δώσουμε και μια ενθάρρυνση στη μείωση του ΦΠΑ. (Επηρεάζει η μείωση τις τιμές των ποτών; Του ανανά; Των πατατακίων;)



Μα και για τα φαγητά, είχαν δηλώσει ξεκάθαρα οι άνθρωποι, προ διμήνου το πολύ, ότι δεν πρόκειται να ρίξουν τις τιμές τους, απλώς θα μπορέσουν να ανασάνουν κοστολογικά οι ίδιοι...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το «παρεμπιπτόντως» να είναι ο χορός, όχι η πάρλα — κι ας διαφωνεί η Μελάνη.


Κανένα πρόβλημα, είμαι κι εγώ μούλτι μουλινέξ, τα κάνω όλα ταυτόχρονα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2013)

Τελικά θα μαζευτούμε κι ετούτη την Παρασκευή, 26 του μηνού, ή να βάλω τις φωνές; :s


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2013)

Βάλε τις φωνές, να δούμε πόσοι θα μαζευτούμε, γιατί ή ο ύπνος τούς πήρε ή το κύμα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 23, 2013)

Παρών! :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 24, 2013)

Εγώ και το χαβανέζικο πουκάμισό μου θα σας ζητήσουμε συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν θα σας κάνουμε αυτή τη φορά την τιμή.


----------



## sarant (Jul 24, 2013)

Eμένα μ' έχει πάρει το κύμα... έστω και χωρίς περισπωμένη.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 24, 2013)

Ε, αν είναι χωρίς περισπωμένη τότε δεν μπορεί να σ' έχει πάει μακρ(ι)ά!


----------



## sarant (Jul 24, 2013)

Βουλωμένο γράμμα διαβάζεις :)


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2013)

Εγώ είμαι μέσα, αλλά θα φύγω και πάλι νωρίς ή και λίγο νωρίτερα, λόγω βαριού προγράμματος την άλλη μέρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2013)

Δύσκολο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 24, 2013)

Η απάντησή μου είναι ένα ανεπιφύλακτο ίσως. 
Θα προσπαθήσω να ψήσω τον καλό μου, κι αν θέλει θα έρθουμε παρέα, αλλιώς μάλλον δεν θα έρθω.


----------



## Themis (Jul 25, 2013)

Ρογήρε, με το που δηλώνεις παρουσία οι άλλοι αρχίζουν να λακίζουν. Να προχωρήσω σε συναγωγή συμπερασμάτων;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 25, 2013)

Themis said:


> Ρογήρε, με το που δηλώνεις παρουσία οι άλλοι αρχίζουν να λακίζουν. Να προχωρήσω σε συναγωγή συμπερασμάτων;



Άστο καλύτερα... σνιφ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 25, 2013)

Εεεε! Ρογήρε, θα σου τραβήξω το αυτί! Τι ψαρώνεις από το πειραχτήρι μας τον Θέμη;; Αφού ξέρεις την αδυναμία που σου έχουμε! Εγώ θέλω πάρα μα πάρα πολύ να σε συναντήσω επιτέλους, αλλά λόγω οικογενειακών λόγων όπως φαίνεται ούτε σε αυτήν τη συνάντηση θα μπορέσω να έρθω. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2013)

Σας βλέπω τους μισούς ντεφορμέ και τους άλλους μισούς στο δρόμο (αν δεν έχετε ήδη φύγει). Οπότε προτείνω να μας πει ο Ρογήρος μια καλή περίοδο του Σεπτέμβρη, που θα μας σας βρει όλους με ξαναγεμισμένες μπαταρίες (εγώ είχα πέσει στο καζάνι με το υγρό μπαταρίας).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...] (εγώ είχα πέσει στο καζάνι με το υγρό μπαταρίας).


Χαχαχαχα! Πράγματι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2013)

Ναι, ναι, Ρογήρο θέλουμε!

Αυτός ο Μεζανίν λέει τίποτα, ω ειδικέ του φρανκοφουτμπόλ; Τον άλλο, τον Μπασαβιόλα δεν θα τον ξέρεις, δεν είναι γαλλόφωνος, και δεν ρωτάω...


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 25, 2013)

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, ρίξτε προτάσεις μπας και βρεθούμε, έστω και παρεακώς, δίχως τα τιμημένα λάβαρα της Λεξιλογίας. ;)

Δρα, τι να πω για τον Μετζανί, όταν ήμουνα μικρός έβλεπα και Β΄ Γαλλίας, τώρα δεν προφταίνω. Υποψιάζομαι ότι παικτικώς θα ταίριαζε και στη νέα Πανάθα  , απλώς είναι πανάκριβος για τα δεδομένα της.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σας βλέπω τους μισούς ντεφορμέ και τους άλλους μισούς στο δρόμο (αν δεν έχετε ήδη φύγει). Οπότε προτείνω να μας πει ο Ρογήρος μια καλή περίοδο του Σεπτέμβρη, που θα μας σας βρει όλους με ξαναγεμισμένες μπαταρίες (εγώ είχα πέσει στο καζάνι με το υγρό μπαταρίας).


+1000! 
Παρότι για μένα δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι και πώς και πού και πότε.


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> Αγαπητοί φίλοι, ρίξτε προτάσεις μπας και βρεθούμε, έστω και παρεακώς, δίχως τα τιμημένα λάβαρα της Λεξιλογίας. ;)


Πες μου το στίγμα σου, να σου πω που θα 'μαι.


----------



## Themis (Jul 26, 2013)

Όπως φαίνεται, θα είμαι στην Αθήνα στις αρχές Αυγούστου. Αν κανονιστεί τίποτα, σφυρίξτε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2013)

Themis said:


> Όπως φαίνεται, θα είμαι στην Αθήνα στις αρχές Αυγούστου. Αν κανονιστεί τίποτα, σφυρίξτε.


*Όπως καταλάβατε, δεν θα συμβεί τίποτα απόψε, στο κέντρο τουλάχιστον.* Η ζέστη δεν βοηθά. Αλλά, εκτός από το «Αν κανονιστεί τίποτα, σφυρίξτε», υπάρχει και το «Για να κανονιστεί κάτι, σφυρίξτε». Διότι το θερμόμετρο θα ανεβαίνει, πολλοί θα δουλεύουν με το φορητό τους στην πλαζ, δύσκολα θα μαζεύεις ανθρώπους στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Αλλά υπάρχουν και τα προάστια.


----------



## Themis (Jul 26, 2013)

Το πράγμα είναι απλό. Ας πει ο Ρογήρος αν και πότε ακριβώς θα βρίσκεται στην Αθήνα στις αρχές Αυγούστου και μετά βλέπουμε για την υπόλοιπη πελατεία.


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2013)

Αυτό είπα κι εγώ πιο πάνω.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 26, 2013)

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, το ότι δεν απάντησα αμέσως οφείλεται στο ότι με βάση το αρχικό πρόγραμμα δεν προβλεπόταν να είμαι Αθήνα στις αρχές Αυγούστου. Κάτι μπορεί να γίνει, όμως, για τις δύο (και με υπερπροσπάθεια τρεις) πρώτες ημέρες του μηνός.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2013)

Κάνουμε λοιπόν μια σημείωση για την Παρασκευή 2 Αυγούστου και βλέπουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2013)

Το σημείωσα κι εγώ (για να είμαι εκεί -όπου).


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 27, 2013)

[εγώ δεν μιλάω να μην το γρουσουζέψω] ;)


----------



## Themis (Jul 28, 2013)

Σχεδόν σίγουρο ΟΚ κι από μένα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Κι εγώ μέσα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 28, 2013)

Εγώ θα είμαι στο ακριτικό Βραχάτι Κορινθίας, από όπου θα σας στέλνω νοερά αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ θα είμαι στο ακριτικό Βραχάτι Κορινθίας, από όπου θα σας στέλνω νοερά αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς.


Α! Στην έδρα του πρωταθλητή Ελλάδας Α' Εθνικής στο σκάκι για φέτος (έχω σόι από εκεί, ξέρω και το θέμα...) ;)


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Μελάνη, θα ρίχνεις κιούρτους απ' την "Αχαριστία";

Η λεζάντα του λινκ σου, Δόκτορ, γράφει "Απόλυτη προσήλωση και διαφορετικά συναισθήματα από τους νεαρούς σκακιστές", μόνο που στην αριστερά φωτογραφία τα κομμάτια είναι στην αρχική τους θέση.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Εγώ στο Βραχάτι έμαθα ποδήλατο. Άλλος;

(Να παρακαλάτε να μην κάνει τόση ζέστη την Παρασκευή, γιατί δεν είναι να χωθούμε στη γούβα με τέτοιες συνθήκες.)


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Δεν πειράζει, η τροπική ζέστη ταιριάζει με τον...ανανά.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 28, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ θα είμαι στο ακριτικό Βραχάτι Κορινθίας, από όπου θα σας στέλνω νοερά αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς.



Κανένα πρόβλημα, κάνουμε ρηπλέυ της συνάντησης την επομένη, στο ακριτικό Βραχάτι. ;)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 28, 2013)

Μάλλον ναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2013)

Costas said:


> Η λεζάντα του λινκ σου, Δόκτορ, γράφει "Απόλυτη προσήλωση και διαφορετικά συναισθήματα από τους νεαρούς σκακιστές", μόνο που στην αριστερά φωτογραφία τα κομμάτια είναι στην αρχική τους θέση.


Η αριστερή φωτό δεν πρέπει να είναι καν από αγώνες εν Ελλάδι... ;)


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Ίσως η Πάτρα να μην είναι Ελλάδα.... Το αναγνώρισες από τα σκακιερόπιονα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2013)

Costas said:


> Το αναγνώρισες από τα σκακιερόπιονα;


Ε, ναι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2013)

Κοπέλες δεν θα έχει η συνάντηση; Πάλι πολιτικοαθλητική θα είναι η συζήτηση;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 28, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> Κανένα πρόβλημα, κάνουμε ρηπλέυ της συνάντησης την επομένη, στο ακριτικό Βραχάτι. ;)


Κοίτα να δεις... την επομένη κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα μεταβώ στην εξωτική Αθήνα. Υπάρχει και μια μικρή περίπτωση να μείνω ως Δευτέρα, θα δούμε. Όσο θα είμαι εκεί θα σαλαγάω δύο δεκάχρονα, που σημαίνει ότι αν ναι, τότε συνάντηση για παγωτό στην παιδική χαρά.

Μη μου πεις, στο Βραχάτι θα είσαι; Δεν ήξερα ότι το προτιμούν τέτοιες προσωπικόπιτες!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κοίτα να δεις... την επομένη κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα μεταβώ στην εξωτική Αθήνα. Υπάρχει και μια μικρή περίπτωση να μείνω ως Δευτέρα, θα δούμε. Όσο θα είμαι εκεί θα σαλαγάω δύο δεκάχρονα, που σημαίνει ότι αν ναι, τότε συνάντηση για παγωτό στην παιδική χαρά.



Αχού μωρέ! Θα αφήνεις τους παρευρισκόμενους να τους τσιμπάνε τα μαγουλάκια;:)


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Costas said:


> Δεν πειράζει, η τροπική ζέστη ταιριάζει με τον...ανανά.


Δεν ξέρω τις σχέσεις σας με την τροπική ζέστη, αλλά, αν έχουμε συνθήκες σαν τις σημερινές, θα προτιμήσω κι εγώ το Βραχάτι — ή το ραχάτι.


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Μια Acropolis θα σε στανιάρει!


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Κάποιος πάντως από τους τιτιβιστές του Protagon.gr έγραψε: «Στους τουρίστες που ανεβαίνουν αυτές τις μέρες στην Ακρόπολη πρέπει να κάνουν έλεγχο DNA. Δεν είναι άνθρωποι». Και συμφωνώ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Και όμως· εκεί πάνω συχνά φυσάει πιο πολύ. Τουλάχιστον σε σύγκριση με την πόλη μέσα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 28, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αχού μωρέ! Θα αφήνεις τους παρευρισκόμενους να τους τσιμπάνε τα μαγουλάκια;:)


Με δική τους ευθύνη και κίνδυνο απώλειας των δακτύλων τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Με δική τους ευθύνη και κίνδυνο απώλειας των δακτύλων τους.



Δαγκώνουν ακόμα σ' αυτήν την ηλικία; Τσκ, τσκ. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 28, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ θα είμαι στο ακριτικό Βραχάτι Κορινθίας, από όπου θα σας στέλνω νοερά αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς.


Συντρόφισσα! Πέρνα και από τη διπλανή Νεράντζα, κερνάμε καφέ!

Πάντως μαζευτήκαμε αρκετοί, μήπως να κάνουμε όντως το ριπλέι στην Κορινθία;


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2013)

Να έχετε υπόψη σας ότι θα φέρω αρκετά πατατάκια μαζί μου, όπου μαζευτούμε (εκτός αν μαζευτούμε για φαΐ), αλλά δεν θα είναι οι δύο ντουζίνες που περίσσεψαν από την περασμένη φορά. Διαπίστωσα ότι κάποια είχαν αρχίσει να χαλάνε... :blush:  mg:


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2013)

Έχω κι εγώ πολύ περίσσευμα. Θα τα φέρω.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2013)

Άλεξ, μπαγιάτικα πατατάκια θα φέρεις; Κάνε αμέσως ό,τι κι ο Νίκελ και φρόντισε να τα εξαφανίσεις.


----------



## VickyN (Jul 30, 2013)

Καταπώς πάει το πράγμα, μάλλον θα τα καταφέρω κι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2013)

Η θερμοκρασία αύριο θα είναι στα ίδια ύψη όπως σήμερα, διαβάζω. Ωστόσο, αν δεν ακουστεί κάποια μαγική πρόταση που να βολεύει όλους τους άλλους, μένουμε στα αυτά, έτσι; Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση μπαίνουμε στα αυτοκίνητα και πάμε στη θάλασσα... Ωχ, θυμήθηκα τη ΔΕΗ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2013)

Δεν είναι σε μεγάλα ύψη σήμερα, σωστά; Και για αύριο 33 βαθμούς δίνει για την Αθήνα.

Πρέπει να κλείσουμε πάλι το καναπεδάκι μας ή αν πάμε νωρίς το έχουμε εξασφαλισμένο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2013)

Δεν κλείνεις καλού-κακού ένα καναπεδάκι;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2013)

Κατά τις 9;


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2013)

Οι πρώτοι, ναι.


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2013)

...
Candela - Novalima







Yo Voy - Novalima






Ella hace todo por seducirme
Y yo voy, voy, voy
Haciendo lo que ella me pide
Y yo voy, voy, voy


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2013)

Έκλεισα τα δύο γνωστά καναπεδάκια. Όταν θα πάμε, θα αποφασίσουμε αν θα τα κρατήσουμε και τα δύο ή αν θα ελευθερώσουμε το ένα. 

Να μετρήσουμε κεφάλια;


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 1, 2013)

Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να περάσω.


----------



## paraskevi (Aug 1, 2013)

Δυστυχώς πάλι δεν θα τα καταφέρω να έρθω, και ήθελα πολύ να σας δω.


----------



## Themis (Aug 1, 2013)

Μπορώ να μην τιμήσω τον Ρογήρο; Κι εγώ μέσα.


----------



## VickyN (Aug 1, 2013)

Κι εγώ! Αλλά μάλλον θ' αργήσω λίγο.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 1, 2013)

Το λέω σιγά-σιγά να μην το γρουσουζέψω... "Παρών". ;)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> Το λέω σιγά-σιγά να μην το γρουσουζέψω... "Παρών". ;)


----------



## Costas (Aug 2, 2013)

Κι εγώ μέσα, contre vents et marées! :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2013)

Μια απίστευτη μπάντα εγχόρδων γέμιζε τον καμπυλωμένο αέρα πάνω από τα πηγαδάκια της διόδου με πρωτάκουστες αρμονικές. Το διακοποτέρας ανακλαδίζεται (μα ποιος ζήτησε λέξεις ποιητικές;), περιεργάζεται τα πρόσωπα που το περιβάλλουν και ηρεμεί. Μια θηλυκή παρουσία πηγαινοέρχεται, ζουζουνίζει σα μέλισσα, διαπραγματεύεται ασταμάτητα — μα δεν θα σταματήσουν να παραγγέλνουν; Οι μουσικές, μακρινές, διακριτικές — πού είμαστε; είμαστε αλήθεια σε μπαρ; Ο φλοίσβος, πού είναι ο φλοίσβος; Α ναι, τον ακούω, βγαίνει από το ένα πηγαδάκι εδώ, το άλλο παρακάτω — πόσο ευχάριστος! Ανοίξτε την καταβόθρα, τι ντρέπεστε; Το βαρέλι με την ξανθιά πλανεύτρα αδειάζει μέσα μου, ξεχνιέμαι. Κάνω κινήσεις γενναιόδωρες, πλατιές. Να, μια απ’ αυτές απλώνει ξανθιά ηδονή στην ατμόσφαιρα, τα τραπέζια, το πλακόστρωτο, τα πανταλόνια, τις σαγιονάρες. Ξυπνάω αλαφιασμένος. Τα γλυκάκια, τα πήρατε τα γλυκάκια; 

Χρόνια πολλά στον εορτάζοντα. Και άλλα τόσα σε καθέναν από τους καλούς φίλους που μοιράστηκαν χτες κάποιες ώρες μαζί μας.


----------



## Themis (Aug 3, 2013)

Θεάθηκε χτες ο εορτάζων Ζάζουλας σε γνωστό μπαρ της Αθήνας, συνοδευόμενος από δύο τρυφερές υπάρξεις και περιστοιχιζόμενος από ποιοτικώς ευμέγεθες πλήθος θαυμαστών. Οι φήμες ότι αποπειράθηκε να εξαγοράσει τη δημοφιλία του με πατατάκια σε επαγγελματική συσκευασία και ικανό αριθμό γλυκακίων ελέγχονται ως κακοήθεις.


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2013)

Τρυφερές υπάρξεις:


Επαγγελματική συσκευασία πατατακίων:


----------



## Themis (Aug 4, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επαγγελματική συσκευασία πατατακίων:
> View attachment 4043


SBE, προσκυνώ την προηγμένη τεχνολογία σου. Πώς μπόρεσες να φωτογραφίσεις το όνειρο των λεξιλογισσών;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 4, 2013)

Themis said:


> Οι φήμες ότι αποπειράθηκε να εξαγοράσει τη δημοφιλία του με πατατάκια σε επαγγελματική συσκευασία και ικανό αριθμό γλυκακίων ελέγχονται ως κακοήθεις.


Αλλ' ουχί ως αναλήθεις, ως βλέπω...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2013)

Και αποκλειστικές εικόνες του εκτοξευτή γλυκόζης που έφερε μαζί του ο Ζαζ:


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2013)

Άτιμε Ζάζουλα, πρωί πρωί.
Τώρα που είδα και τα πιο πάνω, θέλω να μου πείτε ποιος με πήρε φωτογραφία στη μπανιέρα. Θα τον σφάξω σαν jacket potato.


----------

